# You HAVE to see this!



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I just got this link off of the gobyfish forum.
Online video of a lap-taper, Eric Mongrain.
It's just *Un-friggin' *real!! 
Think Jeff Healy meets Preston Read, Very well played!
If I understand the posts he's from Quebec. 
If he comes to Odessa for the competition this weekend the rest of us can all go home....

If you're on dial-up then right click the link under the video box that says:
_*Trouble playing the video? Click here to download the original.*_
Then select _save target _as and wait for it download. It'll take a while even though it's only three minutes long. But believe me, it's well worth it.

http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/42142/Guitar_Tapping.html

Eric's web site.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

HA! I already posted this:2guns:


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> HA! I already posted this:2guns:


OH, you did? Kewl... WHERE?? :confused-smiley-010 

....surf...

....searching...

....searching some more...

ooh there it is... 
No,you didn't post it. You buried it! How's anyone suppose to find it down there?
Lets see, he's playing *MUSIC* on an *ACOUSTIC GUITAR *and you filed it under what topic? *Have Your Say (Non Music Related)* Hmmmmmm, ya that fits... *NOT!*

I'm glad you found this guy 'cause I do think he's very talented but if I hadn't seen the post on Gobyfish I'd never known about him.

I don't mean to come down on you it's just that for some one who posts as much as you do I'd have thought you (or the admin) would have placed it in a more appropriate category. Or am I missing something?

Anyway maybe more people will see it and enjoy it now that it's posted in two different areas.
:rockon: Dude


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I put it in offtopic because it is a video. I'm not asking a question about acoustic guitars, or music in general.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just when I thought I might have something going.......then I see this guy HOLY SH** 

That is beautiful. Percussion, piano, harp and guitar all rolled into one monster technique. And played with taste and aplomb. Fantastic!!!

Pete


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

That's pretty cool.

It's been a lot of years so my memory isn't that fresh, but that's pretty similar to what the late Michael Hedges used to do. That dude was scary good in the 80's.


----------



## jazzalta (Aug 3, 2006)

Bloody amazing!!


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

I taught him that! j/k abosoutly mind blowing!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

He plays or at least did on the street downtown.

He didn't get a stage at the JAzz festival which is a shame.

He has a website under his name somewhere.

I taught him the slap part. He knows how to do it in time though.

He is a pleasure musically and a nice guy. He really looks like he is having fun.


----------

